# Newbie From Watertown New York



## antler365 (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome! I am not from the north,But i know how much it snows in Watertown!
I live on a island off the coast of Mass.:cheers:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

:blob1::wav::welcomesign: to AT :wav::blob1:


----------



## gibbshooter (Jan 20, 2009)

*Welcome to AT ...*

... I spent a lot of very memorable time north of Watertown on the St Lawrence when I lived in Syracuse [actually Camillus]. My folks lived in Altona, clear up in the NE corner of the state. And my uncle lived in Freeville and worked for the University there. I miss the wonderful summers in NY but can't say I miss that lake effect snow when it hit. Anyhow - welcome


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* The Apprentice. Have fun here.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## attak (Dec 25, 2008)

WELCOME ,be in Pulaski for steelhead soon.


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Central NY*

Welcome to AT. I'm only 2+ hours away. I think I'm ready for spring already, how about you?


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey there! I teach here in Watertown!


----------



## deerkilla100 (Mar 24, 2009)

live in Rochester ny...How's the hunting up there???


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Welcome*

Welcome from Fairport, NY. Hope you get a chance to thaw out soon!


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*area*

just north of corning and woopeee the suns out


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at


----------



## pwr (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Welcome to AT! Watertown is a sweet place to live! My brother lived up there for a while and we did some hunting up there...never did get any deer (or see any for that matter), but it was fun none the less. My favorite thing was salmon fishing in the Black River.


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

:welcomesign:


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

CherryJu1ce said:


> My favorite thing was salmon fishing in the Black River.


Fishing or snagging salmon?:chortle: Years ago it depended on where you were fishing on the Black River. One side of the bridge was normal fishing and the other side of the bridge you were allowed to snag them...


----------



## Deerminator (Feb 6, 2006)

Syracuse here. Getting ready for trout and turkey.


----------

